# Silstar Arctic Rods



## Yakcoosa (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi all, looking at picking up a Silstar Arctic rod from a non-descript chain adventure store where they are on sale for less than half price. Fuji components, graphite blank and the must have seasonal "arctic white" colour that everyone seems to must have this year for $40. Feels very nice and light and whippy. would make for a nice backup rod. Getting one tonight unless there are some shameful reports to be heard?

Cheers
Dan.


----------



## Yakcoosa (Jan 18, 2012)

So picked it up. I usually go for light rods as they feel better for me and more sporting, 1-3kg is usually the go so I mixed it up and got a 3-6 kg 7ft for some heavier work I will be doing in the coming weeks. Feels really nice with lots of action and a realistic price. Now to christen it and see if it stays together!


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmm.... Silstar  For some reason I really like these rods, I'm sure you'll be very happy with your purchase too. I have been running with Silstar rods ever since I could remember. Good rods and value for money.

Check out their Crystal tip range, they are my favourite


----------



## Theumage (Oct 13, 2010)

ryanmoken10 said:


> Check out their Crystal tip range, they are my favourite


I have a crystal tip surf rod, 12' and it is awesome, lots of feel for the Salmon but still brings in a great fight.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Theumage said:


> ryanmoken10 said:
> 
> 
> > Check out their Crystal tip range, they are my favourite
> ...


That's what I'm lining up to get for my trip to Fraser Island in October to chase the Tailor on. Can't wait!

Currently my newest Silstar is a 5 foot 6 inch Crystal Tip 6kg teamed up with a 4000 Shimano Sienna that I use to throw large Squidgy Slick Rigs with in the yak, best thing ever...caught heaps of flathead with it


----------



## Drew (Jan 24, 2012)

got the 1-3kg 6' version, and matched it to my old Daiwa Regal-X 1550, and it's a perfect yak rod...

fished with it for hours at Forster, and it's going to be my new favorite combo for now...


----------



## intercooledpc2 (Dec 1, 2010)

I own the Silstar 7ft 2-4 kg 2 piece version and it's my 3rd graphite rod. I purchased it for about $60 from a small shop while I was on holidays in Phillip Island. I have seen this rod go for as much as $100 at other tackle stores. 
I have owned this rod for about 6 months now I have to say I don't like it all that much.

Likes:
-Affordable price
-Cool colour scheme, blue and gloss-white finish. 
-Light
-Split Cork Grips

Dislikes:
-Reel seats are poor quality, the 2500 Shimano Sienna reel I was using with it didn't seem to sit too well in there. Even when fully secured, it had a bit of moment in the reel and just didn't feel great in the hand. Others have posted the same issue on the net, I ignored this when I purchased. 
-Action Feels a bit sloppy, with a slow taper, especially with heavier (5gram) jig heads for plastic work. 
-Doesn't seem to have that much power under load, even on light species fish. Expect the whole rod to flex when your on. Not sure if this is a good thing. 
-Casting with this rod feels kind of weak. It's okay, but again, just doesn't feel that crisp out on the water. Mind you, it felt nice when I was flicking it in the shop! 

... so it has it, I ended up snapping this rod accidental when I leaned on it ever so slightly. My fault here, but I'm in no hurry to buy this rod again. I would go for something else like a Shimano Sonic Pro, it's cheaper and feels better all round in my opinion. I have always liked the brand Silstar, they seem to have some decent glass rods, one which I own and love. Perhaps they are new to the graphite market?

Cheers, 
Dave


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

intercooledpc2 said:


> I would go for something else like a Shimano Sonic Pro, it's cheaper and feels better all round in my opinion.


Agreed! B.C.F have 20% off their Shimano SSV V2's at the moment - they dont have Fuji guides or seats however are very well priced and have great actions.

I own a 901 2pc matched with a Sustain 5000FG for surf lure casting and just bought another SSV the other day a 7' 6-8kg 2pc that I mated with a Stradic 4000F Ci4 and which balances out extremely well. These rods have Sea guides and a generic graphite reel seat and decent hypalon grips, the blank looks carbon (and has lots of stick!) and it all ties in well for $70.

All this comes from someone that wants Fuji components on all their rods - yet so far the SSV V2's have been a real steal.


----------

